# Northwood Mens



## Goose Bandit (Mar 17, 2004)

Northwoods men's club


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

What you got against 'suppressors''?


----------



## 4JAKE (Jul 13, 2008)

My guess is they're just trying to keep a level playing field.


----------



## Goose Bandit (Mar 17, 2004)

Duckp, nothing against suppressors, just not allowed in this hunt. Sorry. We are trying to get a feel for how many people actually use them for possible rule change in the future. As of right now we are trying our best to keep it as fair as possible for everyone.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

DuckP, 
I probably would have hunted this hunt last year with my suppressor but beings that they don't understand how exactly they work and that they are legal to own, use in ND, which in my mind makes them good to go for anyone who wants to use them. As long as they are not a felon. But I guess they just want to exclude legal people, for no good reason. Maybe they should exclude people with a rifle because you can't get one if your a felon either. I don't know that's just me. I went round and round with him last year. Ignorance is bliss.

7. Coyotes can be taken with any legal weapon as long as it is not with a suppressed muzzle.

I guess i can't even use a flash suppressor either. Better get a little more specific...

xdeano


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Level field?How?Do all need open sights then?Limit on scope size?
Single shots?All need the same trucks?Custom guns allowed?
Reloads allowed?What silliness.


----------



## Goose Bandit (Mar 17, 2004)

Xdeano, if you can't hunt without your suppressor for one day that's your choice.. our rules have been set for 2012, and your complaining isn't going to change the rules this year. Sorry for the inconvenience Xdeano..


----------



## Goose Bandit (Mar 17, 2004)

If you guys can't hunt by the rules set by the tournament officials please do not bother coming to this event....


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Oh, I don't plan on coming to it, never did really, I just like giving you guys crap for such an idiotic rule. And no I will not shoot without a suppressor, I like my hearing to much and would like to keep as much of what I have left. I think you should take your muffler off your truck... same principal. :eyeroll:

xdeano


----------



## Goose Bandit (Mar 17, 2004)

Thank you for your opinion Dean!!!!!! Have a great hunting season!!


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Goose Bandit,
You're right,your tourney,have at it.
No sense debating it but you really ought to look into it IMO.What in the world is the perceived advantage?Obviously no one on the Board has used one.It gives no more distance,no more accuracy and levels zip unlike custom rifles,$$$ scopes,rangefinders,reloads,4wd trucks and on and on.Do you ban ear muffs?'Game Ear' type aids? Or maybe its just an Obama type 'field leveler'.
Good hunting.


----------



## Goose Bandit (Mar 17, 2004)

Thank you for your opinion ducky!!!! Hunt hard and shoot straight!!!


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

OK Goosy!
I'm sending a PM to you shortly to share with the Board if they are interested.The only 'perceived' advantage I've ever heard is coyotes may be mislead as to sound direction.Maybe,not in my experience but I've heard that, but if you go there you are concerned about follow up shots and then you really enter a can of worms with 'Foxbang';electronic calls vs hand calls,etc.
Good hunting.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Im curious as to why they're banned? Who came up with the rules, and what was their thought process behind banning suppressors?

If its because of a "perceived" advantage, than you better ban electronic callers with remotes and big loud speakers, they might give a guy an advantage in certain situations. Might as well ban 4x4 pickups too. They might give some guys a slight advantage in some situations.


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

I blame the movies a bit. but more over just none players making rules about the game. In Europe and other places around the world you can't shoot at some ranges without it.

VOTE TED NUGENT!!!!!!

Sorry i did not mean to Hi JACK your post

Best of luck with the Coyote tourney.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

:rollin:

Thanks for the entertainment guys....just keep it civil.

Hey...there's all kinds of coyote tournaments going on. Everyone and their grandma is organizing one these days. If you don't like the rules at one, there's all kinds of options. It's not like you can afford to go to all of them anyway.


----------



## Trigger (Jun 21, 2004)

Amen to that fall guy!


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

O man mine sounded bad sorry. I was makin a dig at the ATF and GOV not the organizers of the northwood hunt.

sorry i will shut up now.


----------



## 300mag (Jan 26, 2007)

Why no shotgunned coyotes? Have you ever called in CRP!


----------



## C4L (Nov 4, 2011)

I have an suv, am I supposed to hold the coyotes out my window?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

yep, with your teeth.

xdeano


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

Roof rack? Ha ha ha that would be a mess.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Just run a rope behind ya and tie em up!


----------



## C4L (Nov 4, 2011)

Run a stringer behind me, yes! Why didn't I think of that, does a little road burn hurt the consistency of the core temperature?  
What won this shindig last year?


----------



## Goose Bandit (Mar 17, 2004)

Go to page 4 in this topic and the results are posted there.


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

Goose Bandit,

Sorry you have had to put up with so much negativity. Fallguy, being a very cerebral guy, rightly saw the need to request that things be kept "civil", and you my friend have taken the high road in doing just that. Kudos to you, and best of luck with the tourney.

KD


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I for one would expect a person putting on a tournament to be able to give an explanation as to why they have a rule. Guess not.


----------



## lesser (Nov 13, 2008)

I bet he was thinking that they used another tournament for reference as for the rules and that since the 10 buddies on here that think they are gods gift to hunting want them changed he would pass on the suggestions. If you don't want to hunt because your ears might get damageed then I bet he is thinking we don't need people like that any way. Just a thought. Good luck


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

lesser said:


> I bet he was thinking that they used another tournament for reference as for the rules


I was thinking the same thing. And since the tournament that everyone steals rules from dropped the no suppresor rule a few years back some are curious as to this tournaments reasoning behind keeping it.


----------



## bontop2 (Feb 21, 2006)

Goose Bandit and I were partners for many years hunting coyotes and doing tournaments. He is hands down one of the best hunters/coyote callers I know and know how these tournaments work and he does an outstanding job! My only problem is now he is helping run some of these so instead of competing against you he is supporting what you want to do. Which has left me without what I consider to be the best partner around! I have cut way back on tournaments but still do a select few and have picked up a new guy to the sport to show him the ropes. I think all the badgering he is getting over the rules is BS! Without guys like him you would have no tournaments to hunt so give the guy a little slack.

Thanks


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Bontop,
After a PM exchange,i agree about Goose Bandit.A thankless job I'm sure.On the other hand,people here have the right to ask q's of anyone.
As to 'lesser the lurker',he as usual offers nothing but snide criticism and its becoming increasingly obvious thats all he can offer. :lol:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Lesser,

there are several guys on here that try and help people out. I'm not trying to get the rules changed for me, but for everyone that read the rules and that has a suppressor who may want to participate. I can only say that I know of only a few guys that are using them, but those who do appreciate the lack of ringing in their ears. You'll realize when you get older how much you wish you had better hearing and how little money it costs to save it in the first place. Hearing aids are spendy in comparison. People remember you know, especially when people come and ask about getting motor oil off brass casings. We know what we're dealing with. Or, saying that you have an FX3 but don't have time to get out and use it. Credibility kind of falls off a little with me while posting in this portion of the forum. Of course I never take any pictures to prove to you that I actually kill a coyote or two a year. :thumb:

There are guys on this forum that are friends sure, many friendships are caused by these forums. I know several of these guys pretty good, Some i never knew before and have become good friends with. "Birds of a feather, flock together".

I've exchanged a few PMs with Bandit, I don't want any ill will towards him or his cause, I just wanted a question answered and a reason. I'd hope that committee decides to change the rule, but if it doesn't I don't care. The more ribbing that I do on this thread the longer it will be on top for people to read, (so lesser keep it up), and maybe it'll turn out well in Bandit's favor. He knows I'm not doing it to piss him off. All the best man.

xdeano


----------



## Trigger (Jun 21, 2004)

Still openings for the tourney on Sat!


----------



## C4L (Nov 4, 2011)

what were the results here? Anything left within 100 miles?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

By the sounds of it, it looks like the coyotes won.


----------



## C4L (Nov 4, 2011)

Really, we don't get results?

Like the Cavalier tourny... a guy would think that whomever posted the info to get people to attend, would also then post the results so we can see how it went?

I would appreciate it


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

In talking to a friend who hunted it, about 82 teams and around 40 coyotes shot total. I think 4 won it. Big dog of about 34 pounds and little of about 13. He said it was a very well run tournament, and rules were followed well. He said he also met some good people but also some pricks. So sounds like a typical tournament LOL! I too am looking forward to seeing the results.


----------



## Goose Bandit (Mar 17, 2004)

results are posted for you guys that are looking


----------

